# Me BF 110 E/2 with DB 601N engines



## j harris (Sep 19, 2012)

Dear all

I am attempting to ascertain the precise range of the above plane.

Clearly this is a function of speed and fuel consumption, engine revolutions etc, etc.

During the war various 'Flugstreken' were produced that gave indicative consumptions for certain tasks, (bombing, cruising, climbing) etc.

I have seen a flugstreken for a 110 fitted with 601A engines, but not 601N.

Does anyone have a copy or know where one may be obtained?

Secondly, does anyone know what engine revolutions would be employed to effect normal cruising speed and what that speed might be?

Thank you.


----------

